# Salmon virus in supermarket fish



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's an article from the Vancouver Sun, describing how 44 out of 45 salmon samples tested positive for a virus. What I"m wondering is, if we handle these fish while preparing them, can we pass the virus on to fish in our tanks?

*Salmon virus hits Canadian supermarkets*

A newly identified Norwegian virus that affects salmon has made its way into Canadian markets, with test results confirming the presence of the virus in 44 out of 45 farmed salmon bought from Vancouver supermarkets.

The piscine reovirus, which causes heart and skeletal muscle inflammation in salmon, was found in fish bought by advocacy group SalmonAreSacred.org. The stores' seafood departments told the group the fish were B.C.-raised farmed salmon, SalmonAreSacred said in a news release.

Alexandra Morton, the biologist who discovered the infected fish, questioned if that information from store staff was accurate.

The virus is considered a "major challenge" in Norway, infecting more than 400 farms since its first appearance in 1999. Since then, it has also spread to the U.K, and as of last year, Chile.

"If they were imported, that is a huge concern," said Morton.

The origin of the infected fish, which has yet to be confirmed, will dictate whether the Canadian fish industry is at risk or if imports need a more thorough scanning process. The virus has not been found in Canadian farmed or wild fish populations, Morton said, but she is fearful it will show up.

Based on the diversity in the shape and size of the fish, Morton's impression is that they're coming from different farms.

"I bought these fish from several different stores on several different days and they all are coming up positive with the virus," she said. "They also looked different - long and skinny in some stores and quite large in others."

She said the salmon could have come from a number of places, including Norway, Chile and Eastern Canada, although there is no proof of the virus' existence there.

Morton explained that identifying the source of the salmon, whether imported or not, is "very important," as the disease itself could live in just an egg.

"These are questions that the Canadian Food Inspection Agency and Department of Fisheries and Oceans should be answering, and potentially the supermarket."

Read more: http://www.timescolonist.com/news/S...supermarkets/6462981/story.html#ixzz1s9stejJ8


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

its a salmon amnesia, so it strictly effects salmon, i wouldn't worry unless you keep salmon. 

that's the least you should be concerned about. nothing pisses me off more then the way DFO is handling this... knowing for years that it has existed, but covering it up for the for fish farms stake.... say goodbye to wild salmon folks


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> its a salmon amnesia, so it strictly effects salmon, i wouldn't worry unless you keep salmon.
> 
> that's the least you should be concerned about. nothing pisses me off more then the way DFO is handling this... knowing for years that it has existed, but covering it up for the for fish farms stake.... say goodbye to wild salmon folks


I hope your wrong about the wild salmon, don't doubt you with the cover up, but I never eat farmed salmon, and yes the Feds have abondoned they're responsibility as far as protecting the wild resource and our prime shoreline salmon migratory routes - the scientists are muzzled and it shows a disturbing behaviour of government towards the public.


----------



## Smatt (May 27, 2011)

Nanokid said:


> its a salmon amnesia, so it strictly effects salmon, i wouldn't worry unless you keep salmon.
> 
> that's the least you should be concerned about. nothing pisses me off more then the way DFO is handling this... knowing for years that it has existed, but covering it up for the for fish farms stake.... say goodbye to wild salmon folks


Nanokid Im sorry to say but your post has some serious flaws.
What is salmon amnesia??? I have never heard of that. Are you perhaps referring to infectious salmon anemia (ISA)???
And where in the article does it even refer to "salmon amnesia"??? I couldn't find that either. I did find that Alexandra Morton "allegedly" finding a piscine reovirus. By testing fish from a .....supermarket??? I am sure the results were credible given that her "sampling" would have been done under "strict controlled conditions", ie - probably in the carpark.
And finally, maybe you can tell me when they exactly found this "salmon amnesia" in BC, or yet alone Canada??? I wasn't aware hey have. EVER. Maybe you could provide a link which validates your claim??
Nothing pisses me off more than the way people provide information to others that is both totally incorrect and irrelevant.


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

From the dictionary:

am·ne·sia/amˈnēZHə/
Noun:	
A partial or total loss of memory.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i believe it is anaemia per this article
Warning as infectious salmon disease spreads from Europe's fish farms to Canada - The Ecologist


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Salmon anemia (also spelled anaemia aka ISA). I think it was already found in a a number of wild samples (e.g. a coho on the Harrison). This puts so much at risk. It's absolutely unbelievable that this is allowed. Write to your MP's. Don't buy farmed salmon, ask for wild. I currently support Salmon are sacred and watershed watch. 

Cheers
Hammer


----------

